# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  ili, wearable translator, Logbar Inc., San Carlos, California, USA, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Logbar Inc.

youtube.com/@ili5342

instagram.com/logbar.ili

----------


## Airicist

iLi wearable translator at CES 2016

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> Interview with Deena Cary about the iLi Wearable Translator at CES 2016.

----------


## Airicist

ili's technology

Published on Jan 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ili unveiled - CEO Takuro Yoshida

Published on Feb 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ili Translator v.s App

Published on Feb 19, 2018




> The difference between ili the world's first offline translator vs. translation app. 
> 
> Which one gets the job done faster?

----------

